# Biker aus Rendsburg und Umgebung?



## flowbox (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich bin auf der suche nach Bikern aus Rendsburg und Umgebung mit denen man mal Touren in/um den Heidberg bzw. Hüttener berge machen kann. 


Würde mich freuen wenn sich da welche finden würden.

Lg
Florian


----------



## Kampfigel (23. Mai 2011)

Moin Florian!

 ...Ich bin eben über deinen Post gesteupert,und da Ich in der nähe von RD wohne hätte schon mal Lust mit dir ne Runde durch die Hüttner Berge zu drehen!Kennst du dich dort aus bzw gibts da Waldstrecken? (Habe einige Zeit in SL gewohnt und kenne deshalb eher die Ecken weiter nördlich ( grobe Richtung Missunde ) ...

Kannst ja mal Feedback geben!

Interessant wären auch ein paar Info`s über dich =)

Lieben Gruß,
Jimmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbox (24. Mai 2011)

Moin Jimmy,

Ich weiss von früher, das es in und um die hüttener berge waldwege gab/gibt. (ich denke die sollten nicht so schnell verschwinden).

ich selbst erkunde Grade die gegen in/um den Heidberg neu. eher als Cross Country anzusehen dort. 

Zu mir, bin 23 jahre alt und wohne direkt in rendsburg. 


Grüß 
Florian


----------



## Kampfigel (24. Mai 2011)

Hey ! Des klingt doch Top und könnte passen!
Ich bin auch 23 und komme aus Nortorf ... (Bin auch jederzeit mobil)
Besteht also weiterhin Intresse mal mit dir zu Biken! 

Wie schauts denn bei dir in Sachen Kondition aus?
(Was für Touren machst du so zur Zeit)
Nur des ich ne grobe Vorstellung habe auf was ich mich hier einlasse  ^^

Ich selber fahre eigendlich immer mal wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet und die Arbeit es zulässt ... Möchte mich also net als Profi ausgeben aber ich denke n bissle geht was ... (letzten Samstag war ich 5Std in Westensee und Bloxdorf unterwegs.Aber meine Beine haben sich danach auch ne ordentliche Auszeit verdient gehabt ...) Wenn ich nach Feierabend unterwegs bin, dann sind des so cs 2 std touren(plus/minus)... je nach Lust und Laune  Des wichtigste is der Fun-Faktor ^^

In diesem Sinne erstmal noch einen schönen Abend und ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort...

Lieben Gruß,
Jimmy


----------



## flowbox (27. Mai 2011)

Hey Jimmy, 

Ich fahre 3-4 mal pro Woche um die 2/3 Stunden. 
Meist aber nur stumpf Kilometer.. da ich finde es macht abseits vom Asphalt mehr Spaß wenn man nicht Allein ist.

Lass uns doch mal nen "Termin" für unser "Date auf zwei Rädern" absprechen. 


Lg Florian


----------



## Kampfigel (27. Mai 2011)

Also Florian.... Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür 
DH:
Von mir aus können wir ja Morgen gegen Mittag oder am Sonntag mal ne Runde riden!
Das Wetter soll morgen bis Abend beständig bedeckt bleiben aber trocken ... Der Sonntag verspricht ein ähnliches Bild! 
Ich bin in der Hinsicht aber ziemlich ignorant (sollte es mal schauern...)  

Dann würde ich Vorschlagen, dass du nen Treffpunkt festlegst von wo wir starten bzw. uns treffen können!
( schön wäre mit ner Möglichkeit wo ich mein Auto stehen lassen kann )

..hmm hab ich was vergessen?... ahjo wenn dir das lieber is, dass wir des ein wenig spontaner abklären, 
schlage ich vor mal Handynummern über ne PM auszutauschen ...

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass nen Termin für unser "Date auf zwei Rädern" rausspringt 

Lieben Gruß und einen schönen Abend wünsche ich....,
Jimmy

PS: Ich schau im laufe des Abends nochmal rein


----------



## flowbox (28. Mai 2011)

Hey Jimmy,

Also von mir aus kann das Samstag/Sonntag losgehen. 

Ich schicke dir einfach mal meine Handynummer per PN.


Lg Florian


----------



## flowbox (30. Mai 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht am Samstag! 
Trotz einiger Konditionsschwächen meiner seits! 

eventuell finden wir ja noch 1-2 Leute die uns Begleiten wollen!


----------



## Kampfigel (30. Mai 2011)

Ja das hat es definitiv!! 
Jederzeit gerne wieder... ... Was sagst du zu Freitag? Oder is Donnerstag 
ne "böse" Tour geplant, die dich für den Freitag unbrauchbar macht? 

Ansonsten kann ich mich net beklagen!
Du hattest dein Bike unter kontrolle und das is schonmal viel Wert!
Zudem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass wir Interessentechnisch doch auf einer
Welle sind 
Und an der Kondition kann man ja leicht arbeiten! (Freitag  )

Bin also durchweg Positiv angetan! Würde mich auch freuen, wenn wir noch nette Leutz 
finden, die sich uns anschließen möchten! 

In diesem Sinne,
Greez Jimmy


----------



## Locke69 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen !
Nur mal so ein kleiner Tip: Unter dem Thema "Feierabendrunde Hüttener Berge" wurde hier schon so einiges ins Netz gestellt.
Ausserdem fahren die Jungs und Mädels von der SG Athletico Büdelsdorf
regelmäßig.
Die haben sogar ne Hompage: www.athletico-buedelsdorf.de
Einfach mal ins Forum schau´n.

Gruß , 
Locke


----------



## Kampfigel (30. Mai 2011)

Okay, Danke für den Hinweiß!

... Aber,... weißt du ob die auch weiter ins Gelände/Wälder fahren oder 
nur mal ne Feierabendrunde über die Straßen machen? =)

Lieben Gruß
Jimmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfigel (30. Mai 2011)

DIe HP schaut mir sehr Rennradlastig aus ^^ und generell klingt das mehr nach Kilometer reißen (auch die MTB Ecke) 
Ich bin eher auf "durchn Wald schottern" aus ... am liebsten schnelle, 
schmale Wanderwege! Kannst du mir da Hoffnung machen?


----------



## Locke69 (31. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute !
Also echt , ihr habt ja keine Ahnung........ Die o.g. SG kennt in den Hüttener Bergen jeden Stein mit Vor-und Zunamen. Es wird jeder fahrbare , und manchmal auch unfahrbare Trail unter die Stollen genommen. Der Samstags-MTB-Treff fährt selbstverständlich nur Gelände , wenige KM auf Straße bilden das notwendige Übel.
Schaut mal auf der Hompage ins Forum , da gibts genug Bilder von der MTB-Gruppe.
Jeden Samstag ab 10.00 Uhr wird in Büdelsdorf bei der Classic-Tanke gestartet. Gäste sind immer willkommen.

Gruß


----------



## flowbox (31. Mai 2011)

Was meinst du Jimmy, Sollen wir Samstag 10 uhr mal an der Classic sein?


----------



## Kampfigel (31. Mai 2011)

Okay dann hat mich der Eindruck wohl getäuscht!Dann nehme ich alles zurück!
Lasse mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen  
Klingt ja vielversprechend ... 

Dann würde ich sagen : "Samstag 10 Uhr - Classic" 

Greez Jimmy


----------



## eisensäge (3. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs,

natürlich könnt ihr morgen mal bei uns mitfahren.
Ab Büdelsdorf dauert die Tour dann ungefähr 4,5 Stunden.
Ich bin dann um 10.00 Uhr an der Classic-Tanke.

Bis dann Ralph(von der SG Athletico Büdelsdorf)


----------



## Kampfigel (3. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für die Einladung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfigel (4. Juni 2011)

Soo! Wollt mal fix nen Feedback dalassen:
Ich habe mich heute Morgen mal der Tour von den SG`s angeschlossen!
Nach einer kleinen" Zeitplanung´s Ausreizung" (dank Stau) meinerseits sind wir dann, gegen 10:15 losgeschottert...
Nachdem wir ein paar Treffpunkte abgeklappert hatten und  dann vollständig waren, ging es richtig los! An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch jegliche Skepsis zurücknehmen! "Des war mal ne MTB-Tour vom feinsten" 
[ Schleswig-Holstein hat schon echt feine Ecken ^^ man muss sie nur finden ]
Die Jungs vom SG sind sehr sympathisch und haben Power ohne Ende 
Die Führung war top!Es wurde Rücksicht genommen und vor härteren Stellen gabs ne kurze "Einweisung" bevor es knallhart den Hang runter ging 
Im großen und ganzen eine sehr gelungene Tour... ... ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei 

Greez,
Jimmy

PS: Ihr habt mich heut ganz gut kapputt bekommen, hehe


----------



## Kampfigel (8. Juni 2011)

Hey Florian ^^
Alles gut bei dir?
Ich habe dich Samstag vermisst? Wolltest du net auch kommen 
Hast dir was entgehen lassen ...

Lieben Gruß,
Jimmy

PS:Meld dich doch mal um nen Termin zum biken abzukakeln


----------

